# found this on craigslist



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

<DIV id=flags>* looking for exp. diver (Pensacola,fl)*</DIV><HR>Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2008-06-10, 8:09PM EDT


I am new here but i have liver disease and have bad circulation in my legs so I need a diver with a 100% oxygen tank and a full faced mask to take me to chrystal springs about 25' down 
Stephen <TABLE summary="craigslist hosted images"><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle></TD><TD align=middle></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle></TD><TD align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<UL><LI>Location: Pensacola,fl <LI>it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests</LI>[/list]
PostingID: 715387753


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

???

That would be a PO2 above 1.7 even if calculating for fresh water and a 99% fill of Nitrox.

Good luck to him...


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

yea, don't know what to think about it.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Was thinking the same thing... Maybe suicide?


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

He may betrying to find a cheap way toprevent his legs from being amputated.O2 plus pressure equals wound care. Most hyperbaric chambers are dedicated to wound care and not DCS because the high pp02 helpswounds and<SPAN class=secondary-bf minmax_bound="true">necrotic tissue to heal faster.

<SPAN class=secondary-bf minmax_bound="true">Breathing Nitrox keeps youyoung. 

<SPAN class=secondary-bf minmax_bound="true">


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Florabama (6/30/2008)* Most hyperbaric chambers are dedicated to wound care and not DCS because the high pp02 helpswounds and<SPAN class=secondary-bf minmax_bound="true">necrotic tissue to heal faster.


Hmmm... that's a good point. I haven't done much reading on the specifics of the deco schedules used on patients in chambers. I wonder what kind of PO2's they are exposed to for wound care, and for DCS treatment.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Chris Couture (6/29/2008)*Was thinking the same thing... Maybe suicide?


I thought that for a moment too... but he mentioned wanting a full-face mask. That kind of eliminatedthe thought of suicide. 

The biggest threat of an O2 tox hit is typically the fact that you'll convulse, spit your reg, then drown. Having a full face mask kind of alleviates the probability of losing the reg and drowning. 

Not really sure what this guy is after.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Why not email or PM the guy and ask him??

I'd sure want to know the specifics before I took on a challenge like that with a perfect stranger!


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Where is chrystal springs? Any good cave diving there?

oke


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

Is he looking for Jack K??


----------

